# Can I sell Energy Shots during a Ride?



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
Thoughts?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


Only intravenous.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

2 please !


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Yay? Nay? Am I opening myself up to bad reviews, you think? I can get a box at Costco for $39 for 48 bottles. That's a little over $2 profit each. And I drive XL. Just an idea.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The over-entitled pax will expect it for free, and resent it. Uber resents you making money any other way than driving for them, and driving and driving which is the ONLY reason they refuse to add a tip option. You're an independent contractor, you have a right to do it.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


Pax will get pissy with you that it is not free and rat you out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


It may not be legal. You would need to charge sales tax and pay it to the state. You could include that in the $3 (so the actual price would be lower). You'd maybe need a license. It would depend a lot on where you are and the laws there.

Basically you can't just open a store anywhere. Maybe you can depending on locality but you'd want to check first before getting in trouble.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


who's car is it? are you an employee or a contractor?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Do whatever you want....It’s your car. 

I'm sure there are plenty of Uber drivers selling all kinds of shit to their passengers. ..legal and otherwise.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I might be the only one who buys things from my riders.. it's one of the few reasons I still drive from time to time.. So.. why are to taking an uber today? If they say their car broke or they wrecked it.. I just ask them "are you going to fix it?" if they say no.. I then offer to come take a look at it and make an offer. Many times they are paying ME to go look at it because they are on their way home. I have been able to buy about 75% of them and made 300-2000 on each one.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't do passengers any favors. You're not a store on wheels and this could ding your ratings. Don't even give out water. Uber doesn't reimburse you so don't do Uber any favors either. Don't give out 5 stars to passengers that don't tip and don't pick up passengers with a rating below 4.4.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You've already sold your soul to Uber, you may as well try to get something back from your investment.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Get a box and try it for a week. You never know, could be a great idea. But you'll never know until you try. Bet you'll have pax saying, "Other drivers give those away for free!" though.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I say sell it.

Sell whatever. Making money is why you're driving for Uber. Which in and of itself, certainly isn't $ making.

As far as legality of retail sales -- you're already a *********, being a street vendor is only a step up.

PS: put the sign on your visor... only after bringing up the subject of wares for sale, flip down the visor for: items and prices.
It'll keep the odds in your favor of pax snapping a pic and sending it in for your punishment.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The only flaw in the idea is that Uber passengers are majority entitled cheapskates. Many will feel you collected free drinks from your employer (uber) only to sell it to them. Remember uberx customers sometimes split $7 fare three ways .. Ha!


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah heck, go for it. Maybe add a chip rack hanging from the head rest, too.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Ah heck, go for it. Maybe add a chip rack hanging from the head rest, too.


Ice cold soda here!! Get your soda!! Only 3.95 a bottle!! Free if I see you leave me 5 stars!!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


How about some Ganja Mon??


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

It's your car do as you please. Just because you use Uber's shitty app, doesn't mean you're their ***** for a few a hours a day.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> It's your car do as you please. Just because you use Uber's shitty app, doesn't mean you're their ***** for a few a hours a day.


They just treat you like it.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Courtney2010 said:


> Pax will get pissy with you that it is not free and rat you out.


Rat me out to Uber? It specifically says in the contract that I can conduct my own side business.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> It may not be legal. You would need to charge sales tax and pay it to the state. You could include that in the $3 (so the actual price would be lower). You'd maybe need a license. It would depend a lot on where you are and the laws there.
> 
> Basically you can't just open a store anywhere. Maybe you can depending on locality but you'd want to check first before getting in trouble.


I actually have a resellers license and could easily just declare it. There's enough profit to make it still worth it. I suppose I could just have it handy. Besides I'm paying tax on the original purchase.


merkurfan said:


> who's car is it? are you an employee or a contractor?


My car. Contractor.


UberReallySucks said:


> How about some Ganja Mon??


Maybe in Washington or Colorado!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Rat me out to Uber? It specifically says in the contract that I can conduct my own side business.
> 
> I actually have a resellers license and could easily just declare it. There's enough profit to make it still worth it. I suppose I could just have it handy. Besides I'm paying tax on the original purchase.
> 
> ...


If its your car and you are a contractor.. why are you asking?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ddcash said:


> Rat me out to Uber? It specifically says in the contract that I can conduct my own side business.
> 
> I actually have a resellers license and could easily just declare it. There's enough profit to make it still worth it. I suppose I could just have it handy. Besides I'm paying tax on the original purchase.
> 
> ...


If you have a incense to sell things then why can't you buy at wholesale in the first place? I'm not sure just because you paid sales tax already you can just ignore it. Again, depends on where you are I would guess. But I'd definitely want to know FOR SURE before doing it.

Also, if uber is legal where you are (I'm in houston so we are if we go get the TNC license) the city ordinance may not allow sales during TNC activity and if so you would risk losing that.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> If its your car and you are a contractor.. why are you asking?


Wanted to see if anyone would think this is a bad idea for any reason. All these responses are helpful! Was mainly concerned about ratings or if anyone had any experience in this regard.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


WRONG! 10% might buy, 50% won't buy or care, 40% will complain and report your butt to Uber! If you think Uber says it's ok, why are you on here asking if it's ok?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Try it and let us know how it goes - money wise and ratings.

But remember, Uber pax don't carry cash to tip you much less buy extra stuff. 

Be careful not to drink your own stash!!


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok so I went ahead and tried it.
I put up a little cheesy hand-written sign that says "$3 Energy Shots" and taped down a bottle right next to it on my dashboard.
When customers enter I say nothing about it, but 90% of customers do.
Customer: "Youre selling energy shots? John! You want to buy a $3 energy shot?"
John: "What?"
Customer: "He's selling $3 Energy shots!"
John: " Really? Wow! That's...genius!"
Customer: "Right! Do you sell many of those?"
Me: "Actually, yeah."
Customer: "Really? How many? To like, people drinking at night? Thats smart marketing! Are you allowed to do that?"
Me: "Well, its in my contract that I can manage my own business and I have a resellers license, so yeah."
Customer: "Wow. thats so cool."
A few minutes goes by.
John: "Hey, can I get like 2 of those for $5? I dont have any ones..."
Me: "Sure."
Sell them shots. Just nearly tripled my investment.

I had a group of 5 chicks going 15 min and they bought 6 shots starting up (following the general script above) and then 7 more upon arrival for a total of 13 shots including 1 for free just because I was out of change. I ended up with $40 cash which more than paid for the entire case leaving me with close to 3/4 of the box for sale still.

Ratings went up by .02.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I say excellent idea. Keep doing it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Now that would be something worth using Square for. You can even add a tipping option - so they tip you for the shot, not the ride. AND Square will be introducing bluetooth chip/NFC readers soon. Oooooo.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Like put up a suttle little sign and tape a energy drink shot to it? For like $3/each?
> I know they say dont promote other businesses and all, but I think most bar uber customers would buy this.
> Thoughts?


NO


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Get a SQUARE so they can change it. .


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

You're an IC. It's your car and it's your business. Go for it. But keep an eye on ratings. I could see this having an effect on your numbers, but I'm not sure if it'd be a positive or a negative effect. Uber would frown on your entrepreneurialism, but **** Uber. It's your car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

daniel mondello said:


> Get a SQUARE so they can change it. .


The taxi company would take 10% of all credit cards payments and accounts, So i used square in my taxi to take credit card payments,
i never had a problem getting paid, If you don't have a square account then you are just crazy...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Still going well a month later?


----------



## HomeWineGuy (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey, ddcash , how did this work out? I'm interested in hearing the results!


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

I learned a couple of things. A few people will dock you a star just because they think its lame. F-them - especially if you already have a ton of rides and a star here and there is no big deal. I lost about .01 stars after about 3 weeks. There is definitely a cost in that regard.
I found out how to minimize it though and that is to only have the sign out during times that people are more likely to buy and it appears to be NOT AT NIGHT. Day times are the best because people want the boost. At night time people are ready to wind it down or just coast through what they got energywise and they wont buy, therefore less exposure to people susceptible to dock your score.
Have a bunch of small bills in your pocket for cash and have a square that you can charge them at the end of the ride. Give them 2 for $5 deals. They actually like the little haggle. Good for laughs. If they see the sign and ask about it I answer their question and leave it alone. I dont try to coax them to buy it or they wont feel comfortable.
I've sold about 3 cases (driving a bit less than before). For a profit of about $300+.
Not major, but helps with gas nontheless. Hope this helps.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a full bar in my back seat, so I don't see anything wrong with this idea.

Before buying a whole case, I'd just get 2 or 3 bottles to see if anyone buys them (even if your profit margin is tiny), so you don't get stuck with a whole case you can't sell.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

How self degrading and low can you go, it is also really unprofessional.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> How self degrading and low can you go, it is also really unprofessional.


If Making money is self degrading, then we are all self degrading. Guy learned how to make a couple bucks selling something that people need. Welcome to capitalism.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The problem, as I see it, is that when you put the riders in your car they become a captive audience. They're not expecting a sales pitch. Not for water. Not for snacks. Not for tips. And while some of them might appreciate the opportunity to buy an energy drink from you, there are bound to be those who highly resent being put in that situation. I doubt selling drinks will improve your ratings. But it certainly might hurt them.

If it works for you, great. But it's not something I would feel comfortable doing.


----------



## ivanB (Nov 5, 2015)

I always give out my personal business cards, and tell people to call me instead of using uber, cash is god and uber sucks


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Only problem I could see is now you've got cash in your car and pax will know because of sign, it opens you up to being robbed. That's why mail carriers don't carry or sell stamps.

It's a good idea hooefully someone doesn't use them like red bull with speed and die or something and sets you up for a lawsuit. People are sue crazy.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

The_One said:


> How self degrading and low can you go, it is also really unprofessional.


We ARE ALREADY as LOW as we can go....We're Uber Drivers !! (anything else we do can't help but bring us up) ;-O

Andy


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

The_One said:


> How self degrading and low can you go, it is also really unprofessional.


Well if I thought I could get an extra $1 per shot I guess I'd go about a case more lower per week.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmm, Thought of selling trinkets before might try it.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

ddcash said:


> Ok so I went ahead and tried it.
> I put up a little cheesy hand-written sign that says "$3 Energy Shots" and taped down a bottle right next to it on my dashboard.
> When customers enter I say nothing about it, but 90% of customers do.
> Customer: "Youre selling energy shots? John! You want to buy a $3 energy shot?"
> ...


I rule in favor of selling. It's your car and this is still America (check your local listings). Case closed.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ddcash said:


> Wanted to see if anyone would think this is a bad idea for any reason. All these responses are helpful! Was mainly concerned about ratings or if anyone had any experience in this regard.


One of Ubers sales rants is there's no need for a "pax" ( because I'm too lazy to write the word "passenger") to carry cash or pull out their credit card. If you start selling stuff out of your car, you're helping to dispel the myth.

"Your car, your business," you say? Turn off your Uber/Lyft app and see how successful "your business" is without jumping through the hoops of becoming a legal livery service vs. a sucker willing to trade equity in your car for a piddly paycheck. We know it's piddly because you're trying to become a mobile 7-11.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> The taxi company would take 10% of all credit cards payments and accounts, So i used square in my taxi to take credit card payments,
> i never had a problem getting paid, If you don't have a square account then you are just crazy...


So you went from paying 10% to the taxi company to 25% (and more) to Uber?

Tell us again who's crazy?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> One of Ubers sales rants is there's no need for a "pax" ( because I'm too lazy to write the word "passenger") to carry cash or pull out their credit card. If you start selling stuff out of your car, you're helping to dispel the myth.
> 
> "Your car, your business," you say? Turn off your Uber/Lyft app and see how successful "your business" is without jumping through the hoops of becoming a legal livery service vs. a sucker willing to trade equity in your car for a piddly paycheck. We know it's piddly because you're trying to become a mobile 7-11.


Have you heard of the technology that allows you to accept a credit card now? Yours is a specious argument re cash. And no one is forcing them to pull out their card. What they HAVE to pay for (the ride) is already taken care of. They don't HAVE to tip or buy anything else.

Edit: the myth SHOULD be dispelled.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

merkurfan said:


> I might be the only one who buys things from my riders.. it's one of the few reasons I still drive from time to time.. So.. why are to taking an uber today? If they say their car broke or they wrecked it.. I just ask them "are you going to fix it?" if they say no.. I then offer to come take a look at it and make an offer. Many times they are paying ME to go look at it because they are on their way home. I have been able to buy about 75% of them and made 300-2000 on each one.


Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> So you went from paying 10% to the taxi company to 25% (and more) to Uber?
> 
> Tell us again who's crazy?


$535 a week for San Bernardino Yellow Cab that got 18 to 20 miles to a gallon..


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you heard of the technology that allows you to accept a credit card now? Yours is a specious argument re cash. And no one is forcing them to pull out their card. What they HAVE to pay for (the ride) is already taken care of. They don't HAVE to tip or buy anything else.
> 
> Edit: the myth SHOULD be dispelled.


Read my post. I did mention credit cards. ;-)

Uber has a sales pitch that says you don't have to bring cash or a credit card in order to use their system. That's not a myth,it's a fact.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

There are so many ways to tip/sell stuff without ever touching your wallet. Paypal for one - and that's probably the least trendy of the lot.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

As long as it's Grey Goose and Red Bull, I'm drinking.


----------



## Cochino (Jun 3, 2016)

ddcash said:


> Yay? Nay? Am I opening myself up to bad reviews, you think? I can get a box at Costco for $39 for 48 bottles. That's a little over $2 profit each. And I drive XL. Just an idea.


I doubt uber will be ok with you making money that way... and you may be setting your self up for a law suit. They person might have a bad reaction to the drink, mixed with alcohol or whatever hes been taking if his heart gives out etc....


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

I drive in Memphis,, where we recently wrapped up our month-long festival activities down by the Mississippi River. We had a music fest one week, a BBQ festival the next week. Both weeks, I carried energy shots and external phone chargers in my car. If people complained of being tired, I offered them energy shots. If they were nervous about their phone charge, I offered them a charger with a cord that fit their phone (old Apple, new Apple, or Android). People responded favorably ... one guy gave me $20 for just one energy shot (I offered him more, but he wouldn't take them). Another couple asked me to break a $100 for them, and asked for $80 in change in return, so I offered them two phone chargers to help them get through the long music fest day (bought for $5 each on Amazon). Still, neither was really as much of a "sale" as a "tip with benefits" for the riders.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

stemor said:


> "tip with benefits"


 Where I'm from we call this something else entirely. eh? EH?


----------

